# Anybody else drink Mountain Dew?



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

This makes me question if I'll ever do the dew again.
http://break.com/index/how-to-make-glow-in-the-dark-mountain-dew.html
I'll be trying it tomorrow, and I'll report back with my findings...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's awesome!!
Would it still be okay to drink after?
:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

No, do not drink..read the bottle of hydrogen peroxide..


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

That makes me never want to drink Dew again.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

ever left a egg over night in a glass of cola?? makes you think "what are taking in our bodies"


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Exactly why I stopped drinking soda years ago. I drink maybe 10-12 glass of soda a year. Mainly when im out eating, or there is just nothing else to drink. I try to limit it though seriously bad for ya.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

havana_lover said:


> ever left a egg over night in a glass of cola?? makes you think "what are taking in our bodies"


Acid in cola coagulates egg proteins. Your stomach has acid, if you drink cola you add a bit more. This shouldn't worry you too much.

Regarding the Mountain Dew experiment in the video, I'm willing to bet that it is a hoax. Chemiluminescence requires a source of chemical energy and a fluorescent compound. In light sticks, there is a source of chemical energy (hydrogen peroxide), a reactive compound (phenyl oxylate ester, bistrichloropenyl oxylate BCTO) and the fluorescent dye. The fluorescent compounds in lightsticks are polyaromatic hydrocarbons: bis(phenylethynyl)anthracene produces green light, Rhodamine 6G produces red light.

There would have to be similar compounds in mountain dew to act as fluorescent dye and a reactive compound (or a dye that reacts directly with the dye, but there are reasons that they run the reaction as they do in light sticks).

Tartrazine (yellow no. 5) IS fluorescent, so two of the three things appear to be present for glow in the dark mountain dew (after they added the peroxide). Now, the chemistry of light sticks involves the peroxide reacting with the BCTO, producing a cyclic peroxy compound, that decomposes to CO2 with energy release to the fluorescent dye.

Baking soda releases CO2 on acidification, but this release of CO2 is not similar to the breakdown of a high energy cyclic peroxide to CO2 that causes the activation of the dye in light sticks. Release of CO2 from H2CO3 does not have enough energy.

Seems to me these kids read the instructions on how to make a light stick, realized that mountain dew contained a fluorescent dye, then tried it and realized it wouldn't work.

So they faked this, one way or another. Possibly the baking soda was the BCTO activator. Or possibly things were switched when the bottle was off camera.

Or, I could be wrong.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Acid in cola coagulates egg proteins. Your stomach has acid, if you drink cola you add a bit more. This shouldn't worry you too much.
> 
> Regarding the Mountain Dew experiment in the video, I'm willing to bet that it is a hoax. Chemiluminescence requires a source of chemical energy and a fluorescent compound. In light sticks, there is a source of chemical energy (hydrogen peroxide), a reactive compound (phenyl oxylate ester, bistrichloropenyl oxylate BCTO) and the fluorescent dye. The fluorescent compounds in lightsticks are polyaromatic hydrocarbons: bis(phenylethynyl)anthracene produces green light, Rhodamine 6G produces red light.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Myth Busters did something similar. I do want to try this out though!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Acid in cola coagulates egg proteins. Your stomach has acid, if you drink cola you add a bit more. This shouldn't worry you too much.
> 
> Regarding the Mountain Dew experiment in the video, I'm willing to bet that it is a hoax. Chemiluminescence requires a source of chemical energy and a fluorescent compound. In light sticks, there is a source of chemical energy (hydrogen peroxide), a reactive compound (phenyl oxylate ester, bistrichloropenyl oxylate BCTO) and the fluorescent dye. The fluorescent compounds in lightsticks are polyaromatic hydrocarbons: bis(phenylethynyl)anthracene produces green light, Rhodamine 6G produces red light.
> 
> ...


bill nye the science guy is that you?? :r

thanks for chemistry lesson.. :tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Great. There's another thing I can't enjoy in life now!:hn


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Acid in cola coagulates egg proteins. Your stomach has acid, if you drink cola you add a bit more. This shouldn't worry you too much.
> 
> Regarding the Mountain Dew experiment in the video, I'm willing to bet that it is a hoax. Chemiluminescence requires a source of chemical energy and a fluorescent compound. In light sticks, there is a source of chemical energy (hydrogen peroxide), a reactive compound (phenyl oxylate ester, bistrichloropenyl oxylate BCTO) and the fluorescent dye. The fluorescent compounds in lightsticks are polyaromatic hydrocarbons: bis(phenylethynyl)anthracene produces green light, Rhodamine 6G produces red light.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely awestruck by your knowledge here. Just out of curiosity, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Acid in cola coagulates egg proteins. Your stomach has acid, if you drink cola you add a bit more. This shouldn't worry you too much.
> Or, I could be wrong.


Coagulation refers only to a process by which blood forms clots with platelets and fibrin. It's the phosphoric acid in the cola that degrades the integrity of the shell of the egg because it contains calcium. Essentially this is what is happening to your bones and your teeth. Mountain Dew on the other hand is actually safer in the long run than cola because it contains citric acid as opposed to phosphoric.

:tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Snesley Wipes said:


> Coagulation refers only to a process by which blood forms clots with platelets and fibrin. It's the phosphoric acid in the cola that degrades the integrity of the shell of the egg because it contains calcium. Essentially this is what is happening to your bones and your teeth. Mountain Dew on the other hand is actually safer in the long run than cola because it contains citric acid as opposed to phosphoric.
> 
> :tu


Certainly, in the medical field they talk about blood clotting and the cascade of events involved in that when they describe as coagulation. Nonetheless, coagulation is often used as a word to describe denaturation of proteins in other fields. I refer you to:

http://www.math.unl.edu/~jump/Center1/Labs/ProteinCoagulation.pdf
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4333871.html
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/pdf/10.1111/j.1745-4530.1997.tb00423.x?cookieSet=1

I'd provide better references but one of my students who is working on protein functionality in eggs borrowed them all.

I would agree that use of coagulation in senses other than fibrin and friends is somewhat confusing, nonetheless, in common usage (in non medical fields) coagulation refers to protein denaturation.

You are right that the calcium is removed from the shell via acid. I was thinking he meant putting the cracked egg in the soda and watching it coagulate ;-). We use the same process to remove minerals from shells of shrimp when we want to extract the chitin or using dilute acids to solubilize minerals when using AA.



Sanitariumite said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you do for a living?


I am a professional crotchety geezer, but I sometimes teach Food Science.


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I drank the mountian dew, Now I don't feel good and my pee is glowing in the dark. Great for late nite pee's. You don't have to turn on the lights. LOL:r


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, the first try yielded absolutely nothing other than fizzy dew. I'll be trying again in a bit here with different quantities. Hopefully this'll work!
Adam


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

It would be neat if it really worked. Especially if you pulled a gag on someone who had no idea and handed them one in a dark room. Talk about freaking out!:r


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't drink the "Game Fuel" by Mountain Dew. It tastes like cherry cough syrup mixed with Mountain Dew. It may have 73mg of caffeine per 12-ounce can, but it's not worth the taste. Blech.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

drawfour said:


> Whatever you do, don't drink the "Game Fuel" by Mountain Dew. It tastes like cherry cough syrup mixed with Mountain Dew. It may have 73mg of caffeine per 12-ounce can, but it's not worth the taste. Blech.


Kinda tastes like melted slurpee. I've tasted worse, but it's nothing to go out of your way for...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

"All I have is Mountain Dew and crab juice"

"Eww! Yuck! I'll take the crab juice!"


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, the second attempt yielded the same results. Can Baking Soda or Hydro Peroxide go bad? I'm not sure how old they are, but they're both at least a month or two old(probably older). I'm wondering if they've gone stale enough to keep the intended reaction from happening? Any tips?
Adam


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Ok, the second attempt yielded the same results. Can Baking Soda or Hydro Peroxide go bad? I'm not sure how old they are, but they're both at least a month or two old(probably older). I'm wondering if they've gone stale enough to keep the intended reaction from happening? Any tips?
> Adam


A month or two? No way the baking soda or hydro peroxide are bad in that period of time. I have hydro peroxide that's years old and it still works on cuts and scrapes, so I'm positive it will take a long time for it to go bad. Baking soda also isn't going to go bad.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ugh...Hate Mountain Dew


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

drawfour said:


> A month or two? No way the baking soda or hydro peroxide are bad in that period of time. I have hydro peroxide that's years old and it still works on cuts and scrapes, so I'm positive it will take a long time for it to go bad. Baking soda also isn't going to go bad.


The baking soda could be over a year old. I really have no idea. I just know it's not any younger than 2 months. Sounds like it might be a hoax then...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Sanitariumite said:


> Sounds like it might be a hoax then...


Ding ding ding.

I'm now thinking they cut open a couple of light sticks without breaking the capsule of peroxide inside, and added the liquid to the soda bottle (would not release light because no peroxide yet). When they add the capfulls of peroxide, they get light. Whoo hoo .. glow in the dark Dew.

If you want to make a fake like these guys, try that.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Ding ding ding.
> 
> I'm now thinking they cut open a couple of light sticks without breaking the capsule of peroxide inside, and added the liquid to the soda bottle (would not release light because no peroxide yet). When they add the capfulls of peroxide, they get light. Whoo hoo .. glow in the dark Dew.
> 
> If you want to make a fake like these guys, try that.


Meh, I've seen plenty of glow sticks. At least I didn't destroy more than a 1/4 bottle of Dew. Thanks for all the info though!
Adam


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, here ya go. I knew I shouldn't have wasted those 3 bucks on a MD! 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/food/mountaindew.asp


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Alyks said:


> "All I have is Mountain Dew and crab juice"
> 
> "Eww! Yuck! I'll take the crab juice!"


Gotta love Homer. :tu


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Exactly why I stopped drinking soda years ago. I drink maybe 10-12 glass of soda a year. Mainly when im out eating, or there is just nothing else to drink. I try to limit it though seriously bad for ya.


I thought soda (or "pop" as we call it in these parts) was only for mixing with cheap alcohol.


----------

